# Lobo's avatar game



## OULobo (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm starting a game. Everyweek I'm going to change my avatar, until I run out and can't find any more good ones. The majority are going to be characters and historical figures. Let's see who can guess first. 

PS. If people want to do the same thing and use this thread as the game center, that's cool.  

Let's start today.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurgan from the Original (and still the BEST) Highlander Movie... portrayed by actor Clancy Brown



Did I win??


----------



## OULobo (Nov 1, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Kurgan from the Original (and still the BEST) Highlander Movie... portrayed by actor Clancy Brown
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win??




The first point goes to MACaver.

Look for the next one on Mon.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2004)

Heh... make it a reputation point and it just MIGHT be worth our while... :roflmao:


----------



## OULobo (Nov 7, 2004)

Time for the next round.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmm, the only surviving picture of Porter Rockwell? 
Either that or John Wesley Harding.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 8, 2004)

rasputin


----------



## OULobo (Nov 8, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> rasputin


We have this weeks winner.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

It's a little early, but I was bored with this one and figured I'd post the new one. So here's round 3.


----------



## someguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Didn't even see the last one though.
No clue who this one is


----------



## Sarah (Nov 11, 2004)

hrm.....is it Lewis Carroll??


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> hrm.....is it Lewis Carroll??


DING. . . .DING . . . we have a winner. Here I thought that one would be hard.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2004)

Aw, crud!  See what happens when you log out of MT for a few hours???  Coulda got that one, too ....

 Darn errands!!


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, just for SheSulsa, I'll throw in another one. Here's a quick round 4!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2004)

Porn's own Funny Man... Ron Jeremy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 11, 2004)

That's good! Ron Jeremy standing in front of the US flag. That's fricking hilarious.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2004)

:lookie:  Who's Ron Jeremy?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2004)

A well known ...err well built porn star. Known especially for being tongue in cheek... pardon the *pun. * :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 12, 2004)

Ah.  Yes.  Well.  I never would have (cough cough) known that (ahem).


----------



## The Kai (Nov 12, 2004)

Ron actually showed up on VH1 "Surreal Life" as a house member (no puns please).  Again it hard to judge from TV but man I would not use the Hot tub after Mr. Jeremy

Todd


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 12, 2004)

Good old Ron Jeremy, GREAT actor!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 12, 2004)

He put alot into every role.

He gave and He gave and he gave
Kept banging away till he got it right

Todd


----------



## OULobo (Nov 12, 2004)

I notice that I didn't get anywhere near as much conversation from Lewis Carol. Goes to show you why porn is a billion dollar industry.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 12, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> He put alot into every role.
> 
> He gave and He gave and he gave
> Kept banging away till he got it right
> ...


Oh Come on... he wasn't that great of an actor. 
:lol:


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 12, 2004)

I always thought his talent just came naturally.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 13, 2004)

Guys stop, I'm gonna explode in a second  :boing2:


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 13, 2004)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I always thought his talent just came naturally.


Right, Sure, Look like many of the old style masters in his field RJ may now be old fat and out of shape in many ways but he is still one of the orignal masters of the true HARD techniques.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2004)

*sigh*

Next, please.

*Yawn*


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Next, please.
> 
> *Yawn*




lol, someone isnt a fan


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2004)

Not much porn is made for women, which is a darn shame, because it could be so likeable if it weren't so ... fit for a guy.  And Mr. Jeremy's "gift" is just not awe-inspiring IMHO.

But - that's another thread.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 13, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Not much porn is made for women, which is a darn shame, because it could be so likeable if it weren't so ... fit for a guy.



You just haven't been looking in the right places.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 14, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> You just haven't been looking in the right places.


LOL It's hard to take you seriously with that avatar!


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, Im surprised the conversation even got this far. I got a warning once for talking about Pr0n with someone. But yeah, just for the record Pr0n is universal, you just have to find what you like and pray it isnt cheap quality...  

Just kidding... :idunno:


----------



## OULobo (Nov 21, 2004)

The next avatar is up. Let's see who can guess this one.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2004)

I believe that would be Ras Tafari Makonnen.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 21, 2004)

Ahhh. . . .good, but do you know his given name, not just his title.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 21, 2004)

This is what I found:

He was fully titled, His Imperial Majesty, Emperor Haile Selassie I, Conquering Lion of the Tribe of Judah, Elect of God, King of Kings of Ethiopia.

Wow...say that 10 times really fast!


----------



## OULobo (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, done. That is half credit for both. I figure I'll post another, so here goes.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 21, 2004)

hrm....is he an author??


----------



## OULobo (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, among other things. I would say he's not known primarily for his writings.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 23, 2004)

No one is up for this one?


----------



## someguy (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry no clue


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

Roosevelt?


----------



## OULobo (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow, I figured this one would be easier. Here's a clue, a man of religion and knowledge, though not a man that was well respected outside his circle.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

Norman Crolee Dalkley?  Used the Delphi method for analyzing quality of life (I think)?


----------



## OULobo (Nov 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Norman Crolee Dalkley?  Used the Delphi method for analyzing quality of life (I think)?



No, but one of that guess's three names is darn close to the last name of the answer.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 24, 2004)

I was thinking Alester Crowley, as it was the picture used on the front of _Do What Thou Wilt : A Life of Aleister Crowley_ by Lawrence Sutin (I'll admit, I had to look up the author on Amazon real quick )


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like a heavy-set DeNiro. Can we have any more hints?


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmmm.. I HAVE seen that face before...A mobster of some sort?
 :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

OUMoose is right.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice going OUmoose. That was a tough one.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 24, 2004)

Aye, but Lobo kind of gave it away with his hint, so I can't take all the credit.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 24, 2004)

Eh...Mobster...alester Crowley...close enough.  :uhyeah:


----------



## OULobo (Nov 24, 2004)

Good job Moose. I will post one more for this week. Here we go.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 24, 2004)

Tesla?


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 24, 2004)

Mark Spitz?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

Spitz!  *snicker* No, it's Nikola Tesla, like The Kai sed.  Inventor - y'all oughtta read about his stuff!  WAY TOTALLY KEWL!


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry, I'm more familiar with olympic athletes than inventors by sight. He and Mark Spitz look alike.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow - you're right - they do look an awful lot alike!!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 24, 2004)

That looks like Archie Bunker peeking in on the right side of psi's pic.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 25, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Tesla?


Right indeed, it is Nikoli Tesla.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 30, 2004)

Next round.


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 30, 2004)

Whatever it is, it's creepy. Looks like a rorschach (sp) print on the back of a bug.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 30, 2004)

Haaayyy! It's the God Father of Soul... James Brown! I's feels good!
But that's not OU LOBO heh... 

Some wrestler? maybe?? 
 :idunno:


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 30, 2004)

Huh! OWWW!!!! Get down with your good self!


----------



## psi_radar (Nov 30, 2004)

An album cover?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 30, 2004)

Who ever he is....he looks like an angry dude!



			
				psi_radar said:
			
		

> An album cover?


----------



## OULobo (Nov 30, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Who ever he is....he looks like an angry dude!


He is! This one might be a stumper.


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 1, 2004)

I dunno...  You got me on this one.  Looks like a video game character, possibly from _Manhunt_, but I couldn't tell you which one.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

Is this a comic book character by any chance?


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 1, 2004)

Is it against the rules to blow it up a little as an attachment so we can see more detail?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 1, 2004)

It looks like a cartoon bug with a weird Rorschach pattern on its face, wearing a hat.  


But it's hard to tell, it's small.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, there is a comic book character called Rorschack and this looks like him, but it doesn't appear to be a drawing, but a computer-generated image which would mean it was from a movie or video game and I'm not game-savvy.

  So, I'll bite.  Is it Rorshack?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like a court Jester


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually I was thinking of a teeny Jason Voorhees but there's too many spots on the mask.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmm, maybe they are blood stains. :uhyeah:


----------



## OULobo (Dec 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, there is a comic book character called Rorschack and this looks like him, but it doesn't appear to be a drawing, but a computer-generated image which would mean it was from a movie or video game and I'm not game-savvy.
> 
> So, I'll bite.  Is it Rorshack?




Ding, Ding. We have a winner. It is indeed Rorschack of Alan Moore's Watchman, one of the most influential comic series of the 80's. Good job. Next round.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 2, 2004)

Elric of Mel'inbourne

Kinslayer


----------



## OULobo (Dec 2, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Elric of Mel'inbourne
> 
> Kinslayer




Ahh. . . very good. I see we have another Moorcock fan.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 2, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Ahh. . . very good. I see we have another Moorcock fan.


You mean the writer right??
Yea, spent many a high school study hours wrapped up in his works
Todd


----------



## OULobo (Dec 6, 2004)

Next round is up for guesses.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 7, 2004)

a ninja pirate Spiderman?


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 7, 2004)

I was going to say Spiderman when he had the symbiote from space (which would later become Venom).


----------



## OULobo (Dec 7, 2004)

No, but looking the pages of a few comics might help.


----------



## OULobo (Dec 10, 2004)

No takers huh. . . . I'll give a few more days.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 10, 2004)

Spawn?


----------



## OULobo (Dec 12, 2004)

Close, but no dice.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 12, 2004)

Gotta be a comic character of some kind.  Is it just a shadowy picture of Carnage?


----------



## OULobo (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, seeing as how no one was able to place the last one, I will make this one a little easier. The last one was Grendel (agression incarnate) in Hunter Rose's form, from the mind and comics of Matt Wagner. A fine story if anyone is looking for a new read. On to the next round.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 22, 2004)

That would be Alexander DeLarge, or just Alex, of Clockwork Orange, film by Stanley Kubrick, adapted from the identically named novel by Anthony Burgess. Played by Malcolm McDowell, he's driving a Durango 95 in that shot, playing "kings of the road" with his droogs.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey, at least I was right about the last one being a comic character.  This one's too easy, but psi_radar knowing the scene that the picture is taken from is impressive.


----------



## OULobo (Dec 23, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I was right about the last one being a comic character.  This one's too easy, but psi_radar knowing the scene that the picture is taken from is impressive.


Indeed, I agree psi_radar went above and beyond with his answer, but I did warn you guys this one was easy. I'll get the next one up in a few days.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 31, 2005)

Okay, the next one is up and a personal favorite from my childhood. Get at it guys.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2005)

All too easy.

 DM.

 And Penfold.

 Well, Just DM.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 31, 2005)

Dang. . . too easy. I'll try another tomorrow.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is the next one.


----------



## Paul B (Feb 2, 2005)

Ohhh...that stupid guy from House of a 1000 Corpses....I forget his name!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2005)

Captian Spaulding.

Man did that movie suck...

Paul


----------



## kid (Feb 2, 2005)

that guy is really creepy looking. change it quick. although the blonde chick in that film was actually Rob Zombie's wife/girlfriend from what i heard.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 7, 2005)

Next round. I think this one is a little easy. It is an interpretation, albeit a common one.


----------



## kid (Feb 7, 2005)

it reminds me of an illithid or mind flayer.  but im not sure


----------



## OULobo (Feb 7, 2005)

very good guess. . . . but not the intended impression. Think something much older. (hint, hint)


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2005)

Cthultu?  Dunno if I spelled it correctly.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Cthultu?  Dunno if I spelled it correctly.



I think Shesulsa got it...


----------



## kid (Feb 8, 2005)

what is a cthutlu? maybe i'm not pronouncing it correctly.  i never wuold have gotten it.


cause kid said so


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess it's spelled Cthulhu.  Ancient god of the worshipers of the Left Hand Path.


----------



## kid (Feb 8, 2005)

is that the god/monster form "conan the barbarian"?  I never would have gotten that one.  assuming that your right that is. 



cause kid said so


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 8, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> is that the god/monster form "conan the barbarian"?  I never would have gotten that one.  assuming that your right that is.
> 
> 
> 
> cause kid said so



No, that was Dagoth.  

Cthulhu was a god in the H.P. Lovecraft mythos, who is to be sleeping beneath the sea in the ancient city of Ry'leth.  He was one of the Great Old Ones, who were banished beyond space and time by the Elder Gods.  

BTW, I'm a huge H.P. Lovecraft fan, and anyone who would like to chat about it, please let me know.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 8, 2005)

Indeed it is Cuthulhu, or however you wish to spell it, as all the spellings are wrong, lest someone pronounce it correctly and awaken the Great Sleeper in the Dark and his deep children (cue spooky music and mad laughter).


----------



## Paul B (Feb 8, 2005)

I just have to say nice work,I love Lovecraft!(that sounded weird)You just don't hear much about his work nowadays,shame.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 9, 2005)

next one is up.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2005)

Is that Timothy Leary?


----------



## Tgace (Feb 9, 2005)

Pablo Picasso


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang, beat me. Isn't that a portion of the picture in which he's "drawing" a bull using a small light or match and a long photo exposure in low light? Pretty cool photo.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 9, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> Dang, beat me. Isn't that a portion of the picture in which he's "drawing" a bull using a small light or match and a long photo exposure in low light? Pretty cool photo.


Yep..did a few photos myself. Set a camera on a tripod in a dark room, open the shutter manually, "draw" with a light source. Performing MA techniques with lights in your hands give some cool results. Cant find the shots anymore though.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 9, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Yep..did a few photos myself. Set a camera on a tripod in a dark room, open the shutter manually, "draw" with a light source. Performing MA techniques with lights in your hands give some cool results. Cant find the shots anymore though.



Good idea! Too bad you can't find them now...


----------



## Tgace (Feb 9, 2005)

Guess that MA in Graphic Design comes in handy every once and a while...


----------



## OULobo (Feb 10, 2005)

Indeed it is the master of Cubism.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 10, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Guess that MA in Graphic Design comes in handy every once and a while...



Dude...you have a masters degree in graphic design?

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah...want it???


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 10, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Yeah...want it???



lol...NO! But I do learn something new every day, and I still think that's pretty cool...
 :ultracool 
Paul


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 10, 2005)

Interesting transition, from graphic design to LE. How'd that come about? :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Feb 10, 2005)

The problem with expecting High School kids to know what they want to do for the rest of their lives (and pay big $$ to Colleges) is.........

The other reason is... I graduated College right before the Mac hit the scene big in the industry and in the schools. Couldnt find a job without that experience. Was thinking about Computer schooling and the Masters anyway so I decided to do both. In the long run, I was spending all my spare time doing LE and Military type stuff. I eventually saw the writing on the wall.....


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 10, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> The problem with expecting High School kids to know what they want to do for the rest of their lives (and pay big $$ to Colleges) is.........
> 
> The other reason is... I graduated College right before the Mac hit the scene big in the industry and in the schools. Couldnt find a job without that experience. Was thinking about Computer schooling and the Masters anyway so I decided to do both. In the long run, I was spending all my spare time doing LE and Military type stuff. I eventually saw the writing on the wall.....



I know exactly what you're talking about. When I was taking Communications in college, "multimedia" meant recording a 4-track cassette tape to go with your (film) slide presentation. By the time I graduated, let's just say it was better to rely on my writing skills for a job.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 14, 2005)

Next one is up.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 14, 2005)

Hard to see exactly, is that Jesse Owens?


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 14, 2005)

or Pele?


----------



## OULobo (Feb 14, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> or Pele?



Bingo, we have a winner.


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 15, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## OULobo (Mar 13, 2005)

next one is up


----------



## Sarah (Mar 13, 2005)

Robert Frost


----------



## OULobo (Mar 13, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Robert Frost


Well done my dear.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 14, 2005)

Next one


----------



## Sarah (Mar 14, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Next one


Is that Louis Armstrong?


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 15, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Next one


Not to cheat or anything, brother, but when the file name is "mini-main_armstrong.jpg", it sorta gives it away.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 15, 2005)

Another good call Sarah. As for you Moose, cheaters never prosper and I will be changing the file names from now on.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 15, 2005)

Pennywise from "IT."


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Not to cheat or anything, brother, but when the file name is "mini-main_armstrong.jpg", it sorta gives it away.


Trust you to do it that way...


----------



## OULobo (Mar 15, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Pennywise from "IT."


Good guess, but I posted this one more for a mood and not the contest. This one is a little bit harder and I don't think anyone will get what it really is.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 20, 2005)

New one is up.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 20, 2005)

Lyle Lovett?


----------



## OULobo (Mar 20, 2005)

No way, Lyle is much cuter than this.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 20, 2005)

Isnt that Sir Edmund Hillary....?


----------



## Tgace (Mar 20, 2005)

Im a rock climber not a mountaineer but im 90% sure.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 20, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> No way, Lyle is much cuter than this.


:rofl:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 20, 2005)

Summited Everest in 1953???


----------



## OULobo (Mar 22, 2005)

We absolutly have a winner!!!! I was beginning to wonder if anyone would get it. Well done Tom!


----------



## OULobo (May 18, 2005)

New pic is up.


----------



## OULobo (May 26, 2005)

No bites on this one.


----------



## The Kai (May 27, 2005)

Ann Rand


----------



## OULobo (May 29, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Ann Rand


Nope, good try though.


----------



## The Kai (May 30, 2005)

Ann Rand's sister??


----------



## OULobo (May 30, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Ann Rand's sister??


Does Ayn Rand have a sister?


----------



## The Kai (May 31, 2005)

Probably not


----------



## OULobo (May 31, 2005)

Well, since no one has gotten it, the answer is . . . . . poet Sylvia Plath.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 1, 2005)

New one is up and it's an easy one.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 1, 2005)

That pic of Plath was cool.

Could that be...Stevie Ray?  (I'm just reading here.)


----------



## OULobo (Jun 1, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> That pic of Plath was cool.
> 
> Could that be...Stevie Ray?  (I'm just reading here.)



Wow, a quick win tonight. I was hoping that the print was too small to see, but oh, well. Stevie Ray will suffice, but I prefer to call him by his deserved moniker, GOD.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 6, 2005)

New one is up.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 7, 2005)

sTEVE VAN ZANDT FROM lYNARD sKYNARD


----------



## OULobo (Jun 8, 2005)

Close, but I believe it is his brother Ronnie Van Zant.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 11, 2005)

New one is up


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2005)

Fred Astaire


----------



## OULobo (Jun 12, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## OULobo (Jun 13, 2005)

New one is up. Needless to say I found some good ones recently.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 14, 2005)

Papa Bear


----------



## OULobo (Jun 14, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Papa Bear


More specific please.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 15, 2005)

George Hallas


----------



## OULobo (Jun 15, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> George Hallas


Nope


----------



## OULobo (Jun 18, 2005)

No takers! I'll give it a couple more days.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 18, 2005)

Jim Thorpe


----------



## OULobo (Jun 19, 2005)

Jmh7331 said:
			
		

> Jim Thorpe


Nice, we have a winner.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 19, 2005)

new one is up


----------



## Paul B (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that Jimmy Cagney?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2005)

You Dirty Rat!  You got the answer before I did! :mp5:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 19, 2005)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Is that Jimmy Cagney?


Very good, next one in a couple days.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> You Dirty Rat! You got the answer before I did! :mp5:


Ya gotta be quick on the trigger,See. You callin me yella?!:shotgun:


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 19, 2005)

you might wanna think about renaming your avatars before starting a new round.  right clicking on the image and clicking "save picture as" will reveal your file name.  in this case, "mini-cag".  just a thought :idunno:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess I'll have to change them more. This one said "cagney" before I changed it to "mini-cag".


----------



## OULobo (Jun 22, 2005)

New one is up.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2005)

Wild shot - Don Knotts?


----------



## OULobo (Jun 23, 2005)

no, but I see the resemblance.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 23, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> No bites on this one.


Salvador Dali!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> Salvador Dali!


 :lol:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 23, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> Salvador Dali!


That is absolutely correct, well done.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow. Dude is old.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 23, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> That is absolutely correct, well done.


Fun! Another!!


----------



## psi_radar (Jun 24, 2005)

That's got to be a waxwork of him. If not, well, that's as creepy a portrait as any of his most far-out paintings. The most common picture I've seen is the one of him with his mustache waxed up high with daisies on the ends.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 27, 2005)

New one is up. This one is a little tougher I think.


----------



## psi_radar (Jun 27, 2005)

Is that Lenin?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 28, 2005)

Sigmund Freud?


----------



## The Kai (Jun 28, 2005)

Alexander G. Gell


----------



## OULobo (Jun 28, 2005)

No, no and no. Think musically.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 28, 2005)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## OULobo (Jun 29, 2005)

Very good. next one in a few days.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 11, 2005)

New one.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2005)

Frank Zappa


----------



## The Kai (Jul 12, 2005)

Holy mothers of invention that was easy


----------



## OULobo (Jul 12, 2005)

I can't make them all tough


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 14, 2005)

Any new pictures, or have you decided to terminate your avatar game?

- Ceicei


----------



## OULobo (Dec 15, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Any new pictures, or have you decided to terminate your avatar game?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Here you go.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 16, 2005)

Clark Gable?


----------



## OULobo (Dec 16, 2005)

nope, but it does look like him doesn't it.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 13, 2006)

OULobo said:
			
		

> nope, but it does look like him doesn't it.


 
Any new guesses?


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a wild guess (don't chase me out)...  Orson Wells?


----------



## OULobo (Jan 14, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Just a wild guess (don't chase me out)... Orson Wells?


 
Not a bad guess, but no. Here are a few clues 1) He was a veteran, 2) His most recognizable images are of him in later life.


----------

